# SD Cards, so confused now!



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello!
I just finished reading the post of memory cards. Does the Kindle come with one inside it, and if so how many GB'S is it?

If you want more memory, do you just take the one that came with Kindle out, and replace it with a larger memory card?

Thank you in advance, for your replies!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Nope the Kindle doesn't come with a SD card. I've heard of people having up 16 Gb on their sd.
The built in memory is about 200-ish mb (i can't recall exactly). you can't take it out, just add with a sd card.

I'm not techno savy, but I hope this has helped...even a little

VA


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you just put the SD card in the Kindle, and leave it there?
You don't need to hook it up to a computer, right?
I am not to savvy either, on these technical issues.

Thanks~~~ for any help!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a slot for the SD card in the battery compartment.  You just slide the card firmly but gently into the slot (it takes a little work) and you are good to go.  Some people leave them in and some only put them in long enough to transfer files between the main memory and the card.  IIRC, Amazon only supports up to 4 gigabyte cards, we have learned through trial and error that if you want a larger card, it should be a class 6.  Larger cards have a number inside a C on the front, so far I've seen class 4 and class 6.  I'm one of the ones running a 16 gig card, and (knock wood) I haven't had any problems so far.  I've also barely started to use the memory, so, looking back, I think I went just a wee bit overboard with the memory    I've got over 200 books on it right now and a bunch of music and lots of empty space.  
  My suggestion is to grab whatever card you can find cheap.  A lot of stores are carrying these now, Walmart, K-mart, Staples, Best Buy are just a few that people have mentioned having great sales prior to Christmas.  I'm not sure about what prices are doing now, so since you have some time, do your research before buying.
  About hooking up to your computer - You can move books from the Kindle memory to the SD card and back without hooking it up to the computer, there is a function called "Content Manager" that takes care of that for you.  You only need to hook the kindle and the card up to a computer to download files from the computer, i.e. free books and books from sites other than Amazon and music files.  There's a couple of good threads about this under "Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting," just use the search feature for the boards up at the top right of the boards.
Hope this helps!

Katiekat


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Make sure to read the SD card thread (LINK) before you buy any. There are a few cards that don't work with the Kindle for whatever reason.

This is the one I have, and it works great.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't take my SD card out to transfer files. 1. its easier to attach it to the computer 2. I have always been told that one should keep from taking out memory cards from devices as much as possible. (but my source isn't alway right and is family. i have to farther research it)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> 2. I have always been told that one should keep from taking out memory cards from devices as much as possible. (but my source isn't alway right and is family. i have to farther research it)


I suspect you heard this in regard to Compact Flash cards, which have pins (on the reader part, not the card). I've heard some people express concern that the pins would bend, but frankly I've never worried about it in my devices; the cards always fit quite snugly, so it's pretty much impossible to put the card in crooked and bend the pins. I fully expect the moving parts in my camera to fail before the CF reader. WRT SD cards, I suppose after lots of insert/removes, the metal contacts will start to wear down. IMO, if the metal is wearing off, the storage media probably isn't doing too hot either, and it's time to get a new card.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I put a 16GB card in my Kindle, and don't really anticipate it getting full anytime soon if ever...and it's easier for me to hook the Kindle up via USB than take it out of the Oberon cover, remove the battery cover, remove the card, insert the card in my card reader, remove the card for the card reader, put it back in the Kindle, put the battery cover back on and then put it back in the cover.

At least that's what I decided today when I went to copy all of my books from the old 2GB SD card to the new card.  Your mileage may vary.  What ever works best for you is the right way to do it.



Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

There are a number of great things about having a (an?) SD cards. One is that you don't have to store just books. Since this is a storage device like a hard drive or USB drive, you can store pretty much whatever you want. I've got my screen saver pictures in a couple of folders (thanks Bacardi for those). I've got another folder for my source documents (my PDFs and text files that I had Amazon convert). I've got several text files that I don't want on my Kindle with lists of books, the Pern series, Nicholas Sparks, James Patterson, books I want to get later, etc. I've got another folder for books that I've finished reading, so they're not cluttering up my Kindle books list.  Don't have any audio files on there yet, mostly because I have an iPod, but that could change. 

Your imaginations the limit!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Make sure that when inserting or removing an SD card that you turn the Kindle OFF, first (not just sleep).


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Make sure that when inserting or removing an SD card that you turn the Kindle OFF, first (not just sleep).


I have to remember that


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Make sure that when inserting or removing an SD card that you turn the Kindle OFF, first (not just sleep).


Oh, yes... ABSOLUTELY. 

Once it's in, other than to replace it, why would anyone want to take it out? The USB cable gives full access to the card, so there shouldn't be any need to remove it once installed.


----------

